# Jetter Question; psi vs. gpm



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

For residential and light commercial drain jetting what's more important? Would you sacrifice psi for a higher gpm? I'm thinking more water is going to do a better job than higher pressure. As an example, take these 2 jetters. One is 3500 psi and 3.5 gpm. The other is 2200 psi but flows over 5 gpm. Which is going to do more work in a 4" line?





Paul


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

With roots and grease, I would choose the 3500 psi.

When I get one (jetter) I will get the 4000psi X 18 gpm and be able to adjust it all down for smaller stuff. I am holding out for one of those, so I can't be limited from doing larger stuff.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*had two of them*

first one is 2.8 gpm at 2800psi with 1/4" hose works good up 120ft out on 3"and 4" second on is 5 gpm at 4500psi with 3/8 hose with a warthog nozzle .it is best nozzle i have ever had have cleaned 8" at 200' works great on 3" to 6" good luck buy smart or you will own two of them like me


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

waldrop said:


> first one is 2.8 gpm at 2800psi with 1/4" hose works good up 120ft out on 3"and 4" second on is 5 gpm at 4500psi with 3/8 hose with a warthog nozzle .it is best nozzle i have ever had have cleaned 8" at 200' works great on 3" to 6" good luck buy smart or you will own two of them like me


Thanks for this. 5 gpm and 4500 psi sounds like a good powered economic unit. Is it portable, skid, or trailer setup?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

service guy said:


> Thanks for this. 5 gpm and 4500 psi sounds like a good powered economic unit. Is it portable, skid, or trailer setup?


 it portable commercial pressure washer with a hand valve and a reel with pulsator on it


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> For residential and light commercial drain jetting what's more important? Would you sacrifice psi for a higher gpm? I'm thinking more water is going to do a better job than higher pressure. As an example, take these 2 jetters. One is 3500 psi and 3.5 gpm. The other is 2200 psi but flows over 5 gpm. Which is going to do more work in a 4" line?
> 
> 
> Paul


 
Pressure, Pressure, Pressure......Go for pressure! If you need more volume, you can always run a fixture. I have plenty of exp w/ jetting, and that would be my brilliant advice to you my brotha:thumbup:


----------



## GSD (Feb 16, 2010)

paul it also depends on what type of head but in your case i would use the 5gpm


----------



## holman23 (Feb 16, 2010)

when jetting the worst thing that can happen is to add more water to the problem, pressure will open it up first, then you can flood the system with fixtures. i have had 4 different jetters ranging from 18 gpm down to an 3-12 gallon unit. the one i run now is a my-tana unit that i converted to a inside trailor and re-plumbed it to work off a 110 gallon tank, 24hp honda motor with 550 feet of 3/8 hose at 3000 psi several different heads works great on 2 in. up to 8 in. roots,grease,sludge


----------

